# practical piping course



## adel_engi (1 أبريل 2012)

​
الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء ... أحب أن أرفع لكم دورة في ال piping 


اسم الدورة
*practical piping course*




بس محتاج أتعلم كيف أرفع الملف 


شكرا
​


----------



## adel_engi (1 أبريل 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/office/7E9WIr7e/piping.html
هذا رابط التنزيل


----------



## ahmad abdallah (2 أبريل 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## adel_engi (2 أبريل 2012)

مشكور على الرد أخي أحمد


----------



## zighooo (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

